# Solved: dvd drive shows up in bios but not in windows



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

ok i turn on the computer and the bios says "BOOT FROM CD/DVD" or something liek that, so i think ok my dvd drive is working, then i go to My Computer and ITS NOT THERE!!! it only has my hard drive but not my dvd drive even though my bios already knows that it is there. i also went to device manager and its not even there!!! please someone help me.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Try CD Gone about 1/2 way down the page:
http://www.aumha.org/regfiles.htm


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it doesn't appear at all in Device Manager, CDGONE probably won't help. 

I suggest trying to actually boot from the drive to insure that the hardware is functioning properly.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> If it doesn't appear at all in Device Manager, CDGONE probably won't help.
> 
> I suggest trying to actually boot from the drive to insure that the hardware is functioning properly.


 Yeah we had this the other day and never got an answer....I have seen it though where it worked as long as the drive showed in the bios.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When it doesn't show up in Device Manager, that's more than filters being screwed up.


----------



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

when you say boot from the drive, do you mean to put in the windows cd and boot, becasue i tried that and it does work, it just doesnt show up in device manager, someguy said that i am totally screwed because my motherbboard has gone bad, and my windows is bad also. is this true?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since the drive is recognized and you can boot from it, this is not a hardware problem. The guy that said it was the MB doesn't know what he's talking about.

Let's try something else.

In Device Manager, try uninstalling all of the stuff under *IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers* and rebooting. If Windows wants to reboot before you do all of them, say no and continue to the next one. Uninstall the primary and secondary channels first, then the IDE controller.

Reboot, let Windows discover the devices again, and see if that changes things.


----------



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

also i think a long time a go my sister was messing with my computer and she went to device manager and DISABLED my dvd drive, you think i can bring it back?


----------



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

Johnwill Thank You Verry Much Man!!! You're The Best O Man U Helped Me A Lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad that did the trick.


----------

